# Jazz Draft



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

So Jazz pick up Grayson Allen. Any thoughts?
Also: Is it just me or is it getting a little odd to see Mitchell showing up all over the place? Any thoughts? I know he's the new love of all things Jazz, but in my opinion he needs to find a hobby for the off-season--maybe take up fly fishing.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

HighNDry said:


> So Jazz pick up Grayson Allen. Any thoughts?
> Also: Is it just me or is it getting a little odd to see Mitchell showing up all over the place? Any thoughts? I know he's the new love of all things Jazz, but in my opinion he needs to find a hobby for the off-season--maybe take up fly fishing.


If Allen can keep himself from tripping anyone in the NBA I think his game and skill set fit what the Jazz have built pretty well.

I personally love to see Donovan everywhere. Most of these places are scheduled appearances, and the more he is in the spotlight, so are the Jazz. The Jazz haven't had a star that wanted to put themselves out there possibly ever. I think it bodes well for the future and possibly luring a decent FA at some point.

I do agree that everyone would be much happier in life if they picked up a fly rod.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I was pretty excited about Allen. I watched him quite I bit in college. He is gritty, fiesty, tuff, etc. He has that john stocktoness competitive drive (no, I am not comparing him to stockton as a whole). 

As far as mitchell goes - I love it. He is showing to me that he does truly love Utah and being on the jazz. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Jazz fans earlier this year:

"Hayward is trash. Overrated. Joe Ingles is better."

Jazz fans now:

"Grayson about to win us back to back ROY awards after DM gets it. 1st year Allstar. We winning it all."



I enjoy living in Utah


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

RandomElk16 said:


> Jazz fans earlier this year:
> 
> "Hayward is trash. Overrated. Joe Ingles is better."
> 
> ...


That sounds more like cougarfans than Jazzfans. ;-)

Seriously, to me it seems like many Jazzfans I've heard are lukewarm to pessimistic about the pick. Personally, I think Allen can be a decent role player/3 point shooter but the ceiling isn't particularly high.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Catherder said:


> That sounds more like cougarfans than Jazzfans. ;-)
> 
> Seriously, to me it seems like many Jazzfans I've heard are lukewarm to pessimistic about the pick. Personally, I think Allen can be a decent role player/3 point shooter but the ceiling isn't particularly high.


Most "Jazz Fans" are fans when they are winning. I hardly ever saw a Cubs logo in a window of a truck years ago, but they win the WS and there is all these Cubs "Fans" now?????

Some trades, picks, etc. in the NBA is also done looking 4-6 years ahead. The team may not be in the playoffs one year, trade some players they picked up a couple years ago, and...&#8230;.. BAM!! they are in the playoffs the next year. Funny how that happens.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Probably were Cub fans back in the day, but kind of hiding in shame. Kind of like BYU football fans are now hiding in shame.

Hey this Allen kid makes Nick Emery look rather tame. Ute fans can't be too excited for Grayson--just a little too physical and those tripping episodes--oh boy, Krystkowiak probably just wondering which teams will cancel games with the Jazz.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Never been a Cub fan, and definitely NOT a BYZOO fan!!! NY Yankees, and the UTES for this Man. Liked the jazz in the 90's, but I don't think I've watched more than handful of games since then.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

HighNDry said:


> So Jazz pick up Grayson Allen. Any thoughts?
> 
> Also: Is it just me or is it getting a little odd to see Mitchell showing up all over the place? Any thoughts? I know he's the new love of all things Jazz, but in my opinion he needs to find a hobby for the off-season--maybe take up fly fishing.


The Allen pick does not make sense to me. The jazz have O'Neill and burks under contract for next season at the 2 behind Mitchell. Exum and Favors are FA's that may get an offer that the jazz do not match. I know Tony Bradley was drafted last year, but 3 of the four players taken after him would have been better fits. Hutchinson at the 3 behind Ingles which would move crowder to the backup 4. Holiday would have been a great back up behind Rubio if Exum does not come back. Wagner was a stretch four, which would be ideal next to gobert if favors leaves .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thing is, with the Association as it is now, 2nd round play-offs is the ceiling for the Jazz. The draft doesn't impact that one way or another. There is a reason the Jazz proudly fly division banners. That is the highest the Jazz realistically can achieve. Which isn't a bad thing. That translates to more wins than losses, exciting games, a fun team to watch and nice way to spend an evening being entertained by sports.


----------

